# Gauging interest - Muirfield - Tuesday 5th March 2013



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

Good morning gents. 

I was fortunate enough to have a day playing with a member at Muirfield yesterday. To say that it was the best experience in my golfing life would be somewhat of an understatement - it really is just as good as the hype would have you believe and is no doubt worthy of its third successive number one spot in the GM Top 100. 

The green fees are Â£195 for one round in the summer season, but 'only' Â£110 in the winter. Visitor days are Tuesdays and Thursdays and times are already filling up fast ahead of the Open being held there next year. 

I wonder if anyone fancies playing the course and having lunch in the clubhouse afterwards (a memorable experience in itself!!) on Tuesday 5th March next year? I am most certainly not in a position to outlay that kind of money in advance on behalf of anyone, but would intend to book a fourball at a time, in the hope that we might get two, three or maybe even four fourballs. We're probably looking at circa Â£140 for the day (coffee, 18 holes of golf and then three course lunch) so I'd be looking for debit/credit card details via PM to confirm the booking in due course. Muirfield's website also states that once a booking is confirmed it cannot be changed and no refunds will be given, so please be 100% sure about this before committing and paying!

Muirfield do not permit anyone with a handicap of more than 18 to play the course, I'm afraid. 

So, who's up for it?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2012)

I will be looking into the holiday book when I am back after half term. Muirfield is on my wish list.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 26, 2012)

Im very interested but im currently 0.4 on the wrong side of 18. I either need to get cut in the handicap review or convince them thats its a good idea to let me play!


----------



## Neillbro (Oct 26, 2012)

Morning,I to pIayed yesterday with Derek, muirfield is a unique experience I have wanted to play it  since I was a boy and it truly was memorable. 
If you can come and play, especially just before the open it would live with you forever. So please sign me up.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 26, 2012)

Would be interested in this -on days off for a change.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 26, 2012)

Ive got clearance from Muirfield to play with my handicap slightly over. I just need to sort out my bribe for the ball and chain tonight and Iam in


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive got clearance from Muirfield to play with my handicap slightly over. I just need to sort out my bribe for the ball and chain tonight and Iam in 

Click to expand...

Good man!! :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 26, 2012)

Great opportunity I will watch whilst trying to get clearance from the boss! Doesn't help going to Woburn but if you don't ask!!


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

Would likely be an early start for you guys travelling up from south of the border as we're potentially looking at tee times between 9 and 10am, depending on availability. Hope that doesn't put you off. :mmm:


----------



## SimonS (Oct 26, 2012)

Put me down for this.  Let me know when you want Payment.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 26, 2012)

Early would suit me Del, stay over and drive home after playing - back in work on 6th,boo.
Hope to do this as I can't make RCD.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 26, 2012)

DelB said:



			Would likely be an early start for you guys travelling up from south of the border as we're potentially looking at tee times between 9 and 10am, depending on availability. Hope that doesn't put you off. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I was planning on driving up the Monday anyway and staying over so it wouldnt cause me a problem mate.


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I was planning on driving up the Monday anyway and staying over so it wouldnt cause me a problem mate.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff. Let me know if/when you're definitely in on this as we can then get the first fourball booked. :whoo:


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2012)

Myself and a couple of mates had planned to go in Nov but all the times went (so i'm told) within hours.

if this is not the case and you can still get times i would be interested


----------



## Birchy (Oct 26, 2012)

DelB said:



			Great stuff. Let me know if/when you're definitely in on this as we can then get the first fourball booked. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Will let you know tonight hopefully :whoo:


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 26, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Will let you know tonight hopefully :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Ditto (ie. when the boss gets home )


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2012)

Del,

I might be wrong but I think I'd be allowed to play the course but not come in for lunch!!? If that's the case I'd be up for it (even though that's a bit ridiculous) since I'd love to play there.

Heading off on holiday though so won't be on the forum much over the next fortnight but will try to check it at some point!

Cheers!


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Karen. 

The member we were with yesterday said that women were welcome in the clubhouse. I could check for you before you parted with your hard-earned, but you are certainly more than welcome to come along. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2012)

DelB said:



			Hi Karen. 

The member we were with yesterday said that women were welcome in the clubhouse. I could check for you before you parted with your hard-earned, but you are certainly more than welcome to come along. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news! Sign me up! If you PM bank details I can transfer cash..... Will def try to check the forum at an internet cafe or somewhere while I'm away.


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Excellent news! Sign me up! If you PM bank details I can transfer cash..... Will def try to check the forum at an internet cafe or somewhere while I'm away.
		
Click to expand...

Have sent you a PM.


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

Right, that's FairwayDodger paid her Â£110.00 to me and is therefore IN. :thup:

Any more for any more?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you actually have a time as any time I've tried through the SGU I've never been successful as the times go like hot cakes!


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Crawford - There were times available on the website this morning and there are still times available on the website now.

http://www.muirfield.org.uk/page/Visitors.aspx?dt=2013-Mar-05#calendar


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2012)

DelB said:



			Hi Crawford - There were times available on the website this morning and there are still times available on the website now.

http://www.muirfield.org.uk/page/Visitors.aspx?dt=2013-Mar-05#calendar

Click to expand...

so you don't have any times booked then?

I did ask you earlier but you did not reply, too busy dealing with Karen.


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			so you don't have any times booked then?

I did ask you earlier but you did not reply, too busy dealing with Karen.
		
Click to expand...

My apologies Patrick - no, I don't have any times booked as you have to pay for a fourball when you book and as I explained in my OP, I'm not in a position to shell out Â£440 in the hope that three other forummers want to join me.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 26, 2012)

Should be ok for this Del, let me know how I can pay.
On 12's this weekend so may be Monday when I pick up any reply, but will try to get it sorted out.


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Should be ok for this Del, let me know how I can pay.
On 12's this weekend so may be Monday when I pick up any reply, but will try to get it sorted out.
		
Click to expand...

I'll PM you my bank details and you can get the money to me at your earliest convenience. I'll then make the booking online and confirm details back to you. 

Cheers Greg.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 26, 2012)

That'll be great.
Just to confirm it will definitely be March 5th.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 26, 2012)

Im definatley in as well now. Ive tied up all loose ends including HID so PM me your details when your ready Del and I will send payment :thup:


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			That'll be great.
Just to confirm it will definitely be March 5th.
		
Click to expand...

If, for any reason, the plan should deviate from what I've proposed I'll let you know immediately and refund your cash if you can't make it on an alternative date.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 26, 2012)

DelB said:



			If, for any reason, the plan should deviate from what I've proposed I'll let you know immediately and refund your cash if you can't make it on an alternative date.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Del, can do the 5th, but holidays are in short supply so if it turned out to be the Thursday, I couldn't make it.


(So make sure it's the 5th )


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers Del, can do the 5th, but holidays are in short supply so if it turned out to be the Thursday, I couldn't make it.


(So make sure it's the 5th )
		
Click to expand...

Will do my very best. I'll get the ball rolling as soon as the money hits my account. 

I'll keep you posted. :thup:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Oct 26, 2012)

Would definitely be up for it, but my handicap isn't official, being calculated by Golfshake, and so probably wouldn't be accepted, even if I did get it down to the requisite level.


----------



## Val (Oct 26, 2012)

March could be very expensive next year although I'm shelling out just now for them all, already committed to Royal Liverpool and Woburn however this is an experience I do fancy so if there's a slot then count me in.


----------



## DelB (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Martin. I'm just waiting on a couple of payments and will then get the first fourball booked. We can then set our sights on a second group of four so I'll keep you posted. 

Cheers.


----------



## Val (Oct 26, 2012)

DelB said:



			Hi Martin. I'm just waiting on a couple of payments and will then get the first fourball booked. We can then set our sights on a second group of four so I'll keep you posted. 

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, if any of the first don't commit let me know.


----------



## SimonS (Oct 27, 2012)

PM me your details and I'll send the money over.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 27, 2012)

I might come up the day before and have a go at North Berwick the day before? Will let you know as soon as work gives the all clear


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm already playing in a fourball on Tuesday 5th at 10am :whoo:

Will be good to meet up with you guys if you manage to get a similar tee-time :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 27, 2012)

Captainron said:



			I might come up the day before and have a go at North Berwick the day before? Will let you know as soon as work gives the all clear
		
Click to expand...

Now that sounds like a really good idea.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 27, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Now that sounds like a really good idea.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! Im could possibly be up for that too.


----------



## DelB (Oct 29, 2012)

Right. That's the 'application' away for the first fourball and I'll hear back shortly, hopefully, by way of confirmation. I'll keep you all updated. :thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 29, 2012)

Do we have the basis of a second 4ball yet?


----------



## DelB (Oct 29, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Do we have the basis of a second 4ball yet?
		
Click to expand...

Think we have three who have stated an interest, Martin. Will wait until I get confirmation back for the first fourball and then press ahead for a second.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

DelB said:



			Right. That's the 'application' away for the first fourball and I'll hear back shortly, hopefully, by way of confirmation. I'll keep you all updated. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

'Application' eh? sounds very formal, feel like im waiting for word back from somebody after a job interview!


----------



## DelB (Oct 29, 2012)

Birchy said:



			'Application' eh? sounds very formal, feel like im waiting for word back from somebody after a job interview! 

Click to expand...

Don't worry I combed my hair first.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

DelB said:



			Don't worry I combed my hair first. 

Click to expand...

I just hope they didnt have spies watching us over the weekend, i was in the trees more than Robin hood.


----------



## DelB (Oct 29, 2012)

UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!!  :whoo:

Right, that's a confirmation e-mail just been received from Muirfield for the first fourball group, so myself, FairwayDodger, Birchy and Gregbwfc are all definitely playing at 9.30am on Tuesday 5th March. Lunch will be an additional Â£24 per person, payable on the day.

Oh and you are welcome in the clubhouse for lunch too, Karen - have had written confirmation. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

DelB said:



			UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!!  :whoo:

Right, that's a confirmation e-mail just been received from Muirfield for the first fourball group, so myself, FairwayDodger, Birchy and Gregbwfc are all definitely playing at 9.30am on Tuesday 5th March. Lunch will be an additional Â£24 per person, payable on the day.

Oh and you are welcome in the clubhouse for lunch too, Karen - have had written confirmation. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lovely jubbly! Cheers for sorting this Del. Im absolutley buzzing now :thup: should be a cracking day. Now lets hope a few more people join onto this as well.


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 29, 2012)

Del, do you know what limits are likely to be on the course in March? (playing off mats, winter greens etc)

Well done for trying to get this organised by the way!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Del, do you know what limits are likely to be on the course in March? (playing off mats, winter greens etc)

Well done for trying to get this organised by the way!
		
Click to expand...

Theres no restrictions like that. See below link

http://www.muirfield.org.uk/page/Visitors.aspx


----------



## DelB (Oct 29, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Del, do you know what limits are likely to be on the course in March? (playing off mats, winter greens etc)

Well done for trying to get this organised by the way!
		
Click to expand...

Played there last week with a member and am advised that there are no mats and no winter greens at Muirfield - Full course all year. Only deviation from this will be in the month before the Open when mats may be put into use to protect the fairways on the course before the big boys arrive.

Edit - beat me to it Birchy!


----------



## Val (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like a good start for a meet, 4 confirmed and hopefully another 4 to follow.


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 29, 2012)

DelB said:



			Played there last week with a member and am advised that there are no mats and no winter greens at Muirfield - Full course all year. Only deviation from this will be in the month before the Open when mats may be put into use to protect the fairways on the course before the big boys arrive.

Edit - beat me to it Birchy! 

Click to expand...

Count me in, let me know how you want the money.


----------



## DelB (Oct 29, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Count me in, let me know how you want the money.
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting to hear back regarding payment from one other who expressed an early interest and that will allow me to book a second fourball. I'll keep you posted if that doesn't materialise and/or start a list for a third fourball.

Thanks. :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 29, 2012)

GET IN !!! 
Cheers Del, so looking forward to this,won't sleep tonight (well I am in work)


----------



## DelB (Oct 30, 2012)

SimonS/Valentino, have you received the PM's I sent you last night about payment for this meet?

Thanks.


----------



## SimonS (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes.  Money and PM just sent.


----------



## DelB (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Simon. Just waiting on one more payment hitting my account and I'll then get the second fourball booked.


----------



## Val (Oct 30, 2012)

DelB said:



			Thanks Simon. Just waiting on one more payment hitting my account and I'll then get the second fourball booked.
		
Click to expand...

Del, you ain't sent me your details big guy.


----------



## DelB (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent you a PM with the details last night, Martin. Also sent you another today on a slightly different topic. You not received either???


----------



## Val (Oct 30, 2012)

DelB said:



			Sent you a PM with the details last night, Martin. Also sent you another today on a slightly different topic. You not received either???
		
Click to expand...

Neither mate but I have just cleared my inbox as I think it may have been full


----------



## DelB (Oct 30, 2012)

You have mail. :thup:


----------



## DelB (Oct 31, 2012)

Right, that's an e-mail away to the bookings secretary at Muirfield for the second fourball. I'll post on here as soon as I receive confirmation back from them. :thup:


----------



## DelB (Oct 31, 2012)

Confirmation received back from Muirfield, so that's us got two x fourballs booked, at 9.30am and 9.40am, on Tuesday 5th March 2013, starting off at the first tee.

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Val (Oct 31, 2012)

Superb stuff big fella :thup:


----------



## DelB (Oct 31, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Superb stuff big fella :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cannae wait - how many sleeps is that??


----------



## Val (Oct 31, 2012)

DelB said:



			Cannae wait - how many sleeps is that?? 

Click to expand...

Looking forward to it, in March I will be playing the 2013 and 2014 open venues, how much better does it get?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 31, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Looking forward to it, in March I will be playing the 2013 and 2014 open venues, how much better does it get?
		
Click to expand...

Me too pal. That month I will feel like a pro on tour..................until i try hitting a ball .

Excited is not the word!


----------



## SimonS (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheers Del.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Oct 31, 2012)

DelB said:



			Confirmation received back from Muirfield, so that's us got two x fourballs booked, at 9.30am and 9.40am, on Tuesday 5th March 2013, starting off at the first tee.

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I am out at 10am with my mate and his brother and Dad. I noticed that 09:50 has been taken too, still seems to be a few times between 09:00 and 09:30 though.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 10, 2012)

DelB said:



			UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!!  :whoo:

Right, that's a confirmation e-mail just been received from Muirfield for the first fourball group, so myself, FairwayDodger, Birchy and Gregbwfc are all definitely playing at 9.30am on Tuesday 5th March. Lunch will be an additional Â£24 per person, payable on the day.

Oh and you are welcome in the clubhouse for lunch too, Karen - have had written confirmation. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just back from USA so forgive the lateness of this but.... BRILLIANT! Thanks for organising Derek - I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Me and Gregbwfc are coming up North the day before Muirfield and we are looking like playing North Berwick. If anybody fancies joining us just let us know. Just letting people know for now and will probably book something early next year. Its Â£65 quid a pop for green fee according to website.


----------



## SimonS (Feb 5, 2013)

Four weeks to go!

I hope the weather improves.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 5, 2013)

SimonS said:



			Four weeks to go!

I hope the weather improves.
		
Click to expand...

I cant wait! Should be a cracking day


----------



## DelB (Feb 5, 2013)

I've only managed to play once in the last month, so will really need to try and find some kind of game before gracing the hallowed turf of Muirfield. :mmm:


----------



## Val (Feb 5, 2013)

DelB said:



			I've only managed to play once in the last month, so will really need to try and find some kind of game before gracing the hallowed turf of Muirfield. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, chomper or not I'll be enjoying it regardless


----------



## DelB (Feb 19, 2013)

Two weeks today!!! :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2013)

DelB said:



			Two weeks today!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I cant wait! Should be a cracking day 

Hopefully its not too windy!


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I cant wait! Should be a cracking day 

Hopefully its not too windy!
		
Click to expand...

Or wet or frosty


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Or wet or frosty
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and them! High winds is worst for me though, especially with how high i hit the ball. :fore:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 19, 2013)

Just out of interest.. Is this booked up now?


----------



## DelB (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry Qwerty - yes it is.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 19, 2013)

DelB said:



			Sorry Qwerty - yes it is.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Thanks Del.


----------



## DelB (Feb 22, 2013)

Right guys - am expecting to be mega busy with work next week, so will post this now just to ensure that the opportunity to put this info up doesn't pass me by. 

I'm proposing that we all meet at Muirfield for 8.45am on the morning of Tuesday 5th March and we'll have coffee/tea (Â£1 extra) before heading to the first tee for our allotted times of 9.30 and 9.40. The course is accessed off Duncur Road at the south end of Gullane (it is NOT signposted from the main road!!) and parking is in under-cover 'garage' type sheds off to the right hand side before you reach the driveway for the Greywalls Hotel. The contact details for the club are as follows:

The Honourable Company of Edinburgh Golfers,
Duncur Road, 
Muirfield,
Gullane,
East Lothian,
EH31-2EG.

Telephone:	01620 842123

Normal golf attire is OK in the clubhouse before 10am, but please bring a shirt, jacket and tie for lunch after the round. Lunch is an additional Â£24.00 per person and is payable on the day. It really is a feast, so will keep you going until at least bedtime!

Although we had to supply individual names in advance to the club for each fourball, I can't see any reason why we can't have a 'balls-in-the-air' on the morning of the event to decide who's going out with who. Does that sit OK with everyone?

Just to confirm, that those attending are: 
DelB
Birchy
Gregbwfc
FairwayDodger
Valentino
SimonS
Neillbro
My mate Murray who's 40th birthday is 10 days after we play!


The booking for both times is held in my name, Derek Brien, just in case you are asked what group you are with when you arrive.


One last thing - pray for a dry day with not too much wind!! :whoo:


----------



## DelB (Feb 22, 2013)

As a slight aside, I note that there are only three tee slots left (from the 10th tee on the morning of 26th February) for the winter rate of Â£110.00, before the summer rate of Â£195.00 kicks in in Mid March!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice work Del. Sounds good to me. Although if you want to pair your mate with you etc then thats ok by me. Me and gregbwfc are playing North Berwick on the Monday too 

Im very excited! :thup:


----------



## Val (Feb 22, 2013)

All good for me big chap, my boss is a member at Muirfield and assures me the course is in great condition currently


----------



## DelB (Feb 22, 2013)

Valentino said:



			......my boss is a member at Muirfield and assures me the course is in great condition currently
		
Click to expand...

That's good to hear Martin - none of this Silloth nonsense of winter greens and water on the course.............. 

:whoo:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 25, 2013)

Excellent Derek - looking forward to this. Will do my best for a shirt/tie/jacket equivalent outfit! Although maybe I should just drag it up to avoid problems!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like i will have to find a jacket from somewhere too


----------



## DelB (Feb 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Looks like i will have to find a jacket from somewhere too 

Click to expand...

Charity shop?? :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

DelB said:



			Charity shop?? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ive got a jacket style thing in suit like material which i will wear altough its not a proper blazer like golf royalty wear . If they lob me out you will have to pass me my dinner out through the window :rofl:


----------



## DelB (Feb 25, 2013)

They don't have a drive-thru option at Muirfield, young man! :rofl:


----------



## DelB (Feb 26, 2013)

Just a small point, but one that's worthy of note all the same - Muirfield do not have an on-site Mars Bar seller, so please stock up with water, juice, Mars bars, bananas or whatever you eat/drink during a typical round BEFORE you arrive at the course. Also, Muirfield branded clothing etc is sold from the Gullane Pro-Shop at the other end of the village, for those who want to buy a wee memento of the day.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 26, 2013)

Glad I checked this Del, jacket and tie ?
I was just going to saunter into lunch in my waterproofs  .
S'pose I can make the effort.
Looking forward to this, better dust the bats off.
Big thanks again to Del for organising this.


----------



## DelB (Feb 26, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			I was just going to saunter into lunch in my waterproofs  .
		
Click to expand...

Forecast for next Tuesday (which admittedly could change 20 times before then!!!) is dry, 9mph winds and 6 degrees, so all being well waterproofs can stay in the car. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Glad I checked this Del, jacket and tie ?
I was just going to saunter into lunch in my waterproofs  .
S'pose I can make the effort.
Looking forward to this, better dust the bats off.
Big thanks again to Del for organising this.
		
Click to expand...

I was just gonna email you about the jacket and tie thing mate in case ya didnt see this 

Yeah thanks to Del also. It sounded like interrogation applying for tee times, cheers for passing the test


----------



## DelB (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It sounded like interrogation applying for tee times, cheers for passing the test 

Click to expand...

Oh my God - wait until they see us!!!! 

:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

DelB said:



			Oh my God - wait until they see us!!!! 

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I just hope i get that first tee shot away ok, i bet theres been some right nervy tee shots on that first tee  . I bet theyve got a starter and all that malarkey too, dont want him ushering me off after 1 shot!

Do you know what tees we will be playing off? That scorecard on the website is a bit confusing! Its whites then half red half yellow then blue?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I just hope i get that first tee shot away ok, i bet theres been some right nervy tee shots on that first tee  . I bet theyve got a starter and all that malarkey too, dont want him ushering me off after 1 shot!
		
Click to expand...

As long as you hit it further than the girl I'm sure you'll be OK..... 

I could tell the tale of when I got told off over the loud speaker by the starter at the Old Course but I don't think that'll calm your nerves.....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			As long as you hit it further than the girl I'm sure you'll be OK..... 

I could tell the tale of when I got told off over the loud speaker by the starter at the Old Course but I don't think that'll calm your nerves.....
		
Click to expand...

Im not bothered as long as it gets airbourne and i dont look like a complete idiot! 

Oh do tell, sounds like a great tale. Even though it might be going through my head around this time next week! :rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im not bothered as long as it gets airbourne and i dont look like a complete idiot! 

Oh do tell, sounds like a great tale. Even though it might be going through my head around this time next week! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Na, sounds better in summary than when you get the details!

Must have been about 15, playing with my dad, it's pretty busy so lots of people standing around and watching.... My turn came so I walk nervously onto the tee, look down the widest fairway in golf (although not much room on the right), a few deep breaths, take my stance, waggle, nice smooth practice swing......

Cue angry voice over the loudspeaker "No practice swings on the tee!".

Mortified. Rushed the shot and duffed a "low runner" about 100 yards.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I just hope i get that first tee shot away ok, i bet theres been some right nervy tee shots on that first tee  . I bet theyve got a starter and all that malarkey too, dont want him ushering me off after 1 shot!

Do you know what tees we will be playing off? That scorecard on the website is a bit confusing! Its whites then half red half yellow then blue? 

Click to expand...

You'll be reet mate.
Ask Scouser about my opening tee shot at Hillside.
Think he's still laughing at that one.
I won't let you down


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh aye and the tees.
Them middle ones are plenty far enough for me.
6700+ !!
Should have gone to the gym over winter


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 26, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Na, sounds better in summary than when you get the details!

Must have been about 15, playing with my dad, it's pretty busy so lots of people standing around and watching.... My turn came so I walk nervously onto the tee, look down the widest fairway in golf (although not much room on the right), a few deep breaths, take my stance, waggle, nice smooth practice swing......

Cue angry voice over the loudspeaker "No practice swings on the tee!".

Mortified. Rushed the shot and duffed a "low runner" about 100 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Might be about as nerve-wracking as it can get that 1st tee.
Always a tidy crowd waiting for someone to stuff up.
Pretty sure my first one came of the lower half of the club face too - and my second


----------



## DelB (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I bet theyve got a starter and all that malarkey too, dont want him ushering me off after 1 shot!

Do you know what tees we will be playing off? That scorecard on the website is a bit confusing! Its whites then half red half yellow then blue? 

Click to expand...

No, there was certainly no starter standing supervising our tee shots when I played there in October.

From memory, we played off the yellows, but not sure what the restrictions are in terms of playing off the other tees. We'll find out what the chat is on the day, I suppose.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Na, sounds better in summary than when you get the details!

Must have been about 15, playing with my dad, it's pretty busy so lots of people standing around and watching.... My turn came so I walk nervously onto the tee, look down the widest fairway in golf (although not much room on the right), a few deep breaths, take my stance, waggle, nice smooth practice swing......

Cue angry voice over the loudspeaker "No practice swings on the tee!".

Mortified. Rushed the shot and duffed a "low runner" about 100 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bit tight innit? I bet you were hitting driver too so hardly likely to take a divot!

At least you got the full St andrews experience 



gregbwfc said:



			You'll be reet mate.
Ask Scouser about my opening tee shot at Hillside.
Think he's still laughing at that one.
I won't let you down
		
Click to expand...

One of our lot did something similar at West lancs, not mentioning any names but theres photo evidence on the thread :rofl:



gregbwfc said:



			Oh aye and the tees.
Them middle ones are plenty far enough for me.
6700+ !!
Should have gone to the gym over winter 

Click to expand...

Me too, if we played off the back tees we would be there all week!



DelB said:



			No, there was certainly no starter standing supervising our tee shots when I played there in October.

From memory, we played off the yellows, but not sure what the restrictions are in terms of playing off the other tees. We'll find out what the chat is on the day, I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Thats good then. I always feel that nobody who watches golfers teeing off wants to see them hit a good shot do they? :rofl:


----------



## DelB (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats good then. I always feel that nobody who watches golfers teeing off wants to see them hit a good shot do they? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The first fairway is reasonably generous, Scott. You could always take a wedge just to be on the safe side.............. :whoo:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Oh aye and the tees.
Them middle ones are plenty far enough for me.
6700+ !!
Should have gone to the gym over winter 

Click to expand...

Personally, I'm thinking blues..... Otherwise my 3 wood is going to see a lot of action i.e. just about every second shot!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

DelB said:



			The first fairway is reasonably generous, Scott. You could always take a wedge just to be on the safe side.............. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad idea mate, i can thin a wedge about 400 yards :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2013)

The starter on the first tee at Gullane No1 used to ring a bell when he deemed it was safe to start play. There was a notice stating this.

It was hilarious when visitors did not read the notice and tried to play before the bell. The starter would watch them getting ready to play [now called pre-shot routine] and as they were starting their back swing he would loudly ring his bell.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2013)

DelB said:



			Forecast for next Tuesday (which admittedly could change 20 times before then!!!) is dry, 9mph winds and 6 degrees, so all being well waterproofs can stay in the car. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't you try to con me Del, I've been to Scotland.
It rains 

(Was actually thinking more to keep me toasty)


----------



## DelB (Feb 27, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			(Was actually thinking more to keep me toasty)
		
Click to expand...

It's looking fairly settled for the next week or so, so I'm quietly confident we won't see any rain during our round. :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2013)

DelB said:



			It's looking fairly settled for the next week or so, so I'm quietly confident we won't see any rain during our round. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bloody glorious down her right now.
Even better tomorrow - am going to club to see if I can remember how to do it.
North Berwick should be a good warm up.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a quick query Del, am assuming someone will want to see our handicap certificates ?


----------



## DelB (Feb 27, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Just a quick query Del, am assuming someone will want to see our handicap certificates ?
		
Click to expand...

Sincerely hoping not!!! I certainly didn't require one when I was there in October and there's no mention on the website of having to take one with you.

Edit - website says that handicap certificates 'may' require to be shown. Hmmmm - not sure I'm going to go to the bother of getting one.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheers Del, will get the sec. to print me one off anyway,just in case.


----------



## DelB (Feb 27, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers Del, will get the sec. to print me one off anyway,just in case.
		
Click to expand...

Might not be a bad idea, mate. I've actually got one from changing clubs last month and have also got my CDH number saved on my phone too. 

The confirmation e-mail I received from Muirfield only talks in terms of verifying handicaps for any players who are subsequently added to the original booking after it has been made. I figure that they've probably checked the rest of us out already!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 27, 2013)

DelB said:



			Might not be a bad idea, mate. I've actually got one from changing clubs last month and have also got my CDH number saved on my phone too. 

The confirmation e-mail I received from Muirfield only talks in terms of verifying handicaps for any players who are subsequently added to the original booking after it has been made. I figure that they've probably checked the rest of us out already!! 

Click to expand...

I doubt they'll ask but I've got an old one from last year at some point which is close enough. Hope we get a day like today - it's gorgeous out there and not a cloud in the sky... And I'm stuck in a lousy office.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2013)

Do they sell course planners at Muirfield or are these on sale in Gullane ?


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2013)

Just had a look, at the course.


----------



## DelB (Feb 27, 2013)

I got one for nowt when I was there in October, so you're welcome to that if you like. :thup:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 27, 2013)

DelB said:



			I got one for nowt when I was there in October, so you're welcome to that if you like. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I also got a Strokesaver free when playing last year. On the handicap certificates, our tee time was booked through the SGU and it says you need to supply one, although I'm pretty sure they didn't ask for it last time.


----------



## SimonS (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the organisation Del.

See you all there.  Just need to find my jacket now!


----------



## DelB (Feb 28, 2013)

SimonS said:



			Thanks for the organisation Del.

See you all there.  Just need to find my jacket now!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## DelB (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi guys. Just received a further e-mail from Muirfield, with an attachment which I have copied and pasted below. I have also asked them if we require handicap certificates on the day and will feedback to you all here once I have a response.

Cheers.



ARRIVING AT THE COURSE AND VEHICLE PARKING
Please try to arrive at least twenty minutes before your tee time to allow for signing in at the visitorsâ€™ reception and taking advantage of the practice facilities, if you wish.

If you arrive by car then please use the HCEG car park which is approximately 400yds on the right-hand side once you turn into Duncur Road.  Bus drivers should be aware of the â€œdrop offâ€ point adjacent to the caddy shed.  Please do not drive down to the gates to drop golfers off.

Once youâ€™ve parked your vehicle, please bring your clubs (and change of clothing if you are staying for lunch) with you, down to the entrance gates.  You will be met at the gates by a member of staff who will direct you to the clubhouse reception area to sign in the visitorsâ€™ book. The reception area is located in the hallway via the second main entrance of the clubhouse. 

CHANGING FACILITIES
There are changing facilities available and a locker room attendant is always on duty to assist you with your belongings.

PLAYING GOLF
You are more than welcome to use the practice area which is adjacent to the 10th fairway. Please practice from the matted area only.  Practice balls are provided, free gratis, and are in situ.

FOURBALLS START FROM BOTH 1ST (RED TEES) AND 10TH (YELLOW TEES) 	-  6728 YARDS
BLUE TEES FOR THOSE WHO WISH TO PLAY THE SHORT COURSE 		-  5983 YARDS


----------



## Val (Feb 28, 2013)

I sincerely hope they dont need one as ive no chance in getting one by Tuesday.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 28, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I sincerely hope they dont need one as ive no chance in getting one by Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they will ask for it, if it came to it,  you could show them your handicap in your account on HDID


----------



## DelB (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello again. I've had a reply saying that they DO require us to take handicap certificates, although I'd be surprised if they are actually asked for. 

Martin, do you have a CDH number you can show them?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 28, 2013)

Alternatively you can access the CDH database in the SGU website and print the details from there. It's not exactly a signed certificate (which would be easy to mock up anyway) but should be ok. It's not like its needed for a comp - just to show that we vaguely know our way round a golf course....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

I reckon they wont be that strict. They are letting me play when the handicap limit is 18 so they arent stupid on rules or anything by the look of it. A CDH number or a maybe a print out of your handicap off HDID will probably do imo.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update Del, just dusted the "interview" suit off.
Scrambling around for a tie now. 
Looking forward to meeting you all, not been up to Scotland for a few years.
Let's hope we play some good golf and have a good laugh (not at our golf )


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Thanks for the update Del, just dusted the "interview" suit off.
Scrambling around for a tie now. 
Looking forward to meeting you all, not been up to Scotland for a few years.
Let's hope we play some good golf and have a good laugh (not at our golf )
		
Click to expand...

It should be a cracking day especially if the weather forecast is correct too! I cant wait to see the course .

P.S I will email you at weekend to finalise our details etc mate. Unless you would rather me txt you?


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It should be a cracking day especially if the weather forecast is correct too! I cant wait to see the course .

P.S I will email you at weekend to finalise our details etc mate. Unless you would rather me txt you?
		
Click to expand...

Either mate, doesn't matter as long as we get things sorted.
Gonna try to find my swing tomorrow, it's knocking around somewhere


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Either mate, doesn't matter as long as we get things sorted.
Gonna try to find my swing tomorrow, it's knocking around somewhere 

Click to expand...

Ok pal. Will send an email over tomorrow or Saturday so we can get all the details finalised . Hope you have a good knock mate, nice weather for it at the moment!

Im quite happy with the way things are going with my game, still a bit rough around the edges though . I just hope i dont have a relapse at one of the best courses in the world


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2013)

No CDH number as we've just uploaded to the website, im going up tomorrow to see if i can sort something.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 2, 2013)

The certificate I got has mine as inactive  , when it isn't.
Asked the hcap sec. to look into it, it's there to see on the website anyhoo .


----------



## DelB (Mar 2, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			The certificate I got has mine as inactive  , when it isn't.
Asked the hcap sec. to look into it, it's there to see on the website anyhoo .
		
Click to expand...

If the worst comes to the worst, you can push my trolley for me. :ears:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			The certificate I got has mine as inactive  , when it isn't.
Asked the hcap sec. to look into it, it's there to see on the website anyhoo .
		
Click to expand...

Im sure you will be ok mate. I think they only have the handicap cert thing to prove your not a complete chopper going onto the famous course .


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 2, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im sure you will be ok mate. I think they only have the handicap cert thing to prove your not a complete chopper going onto the famous course .
		
Click to expand...

My handicap proves nothing, my opening tee shot may well suggest something entirely different


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			My handicap proves nothing, my opening tee shot may well suggest something entirely different 

Click to expand...

Its a good job they dont go off opening tee shots or else there wouldnt be many playing full stop . Ive got the camera ready for any unforgettable moments anyway just in case. It works a treat too, just ask Bluewolf


----------



## DelB (Mar 3, 2013)

Right guys - only two more sleeps!!!!

Can I please just confirm that everyone has a handicap certificate (or at the very least some kind of evidence of handicap) in case we are asked for them on the day? 

Thanks.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 3, 2013)

DelB said:



			Right guys - only two more sleeps!!!!

Can I please just confirm that everyone has a handicap certificate (or at the very least some kind of evidence of handicap) in case we are asked for them on the day? 

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I do indeed.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2013)

DelB said:



			Right guys - only two more sleeps!!!!

Can I please just confirm that everyone has a handicap certificate (or at the very least some kind of evidence of handicap) in case we are asked for them on the day? 

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ive got mine printed and ready just in case.


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2013)

DelB said:



			Right guys - only two more sleeps!!!!

Can I please just confirm that everyone has a handicap certificate (or at the very least some kind of evidence of handicap) in case we are asked for them on the day? 

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I cannot get a certificate before hand however I do have evidence of handicap (HDID screen print and of copy of our master list at the club with my name.)


----------



## Iaing (Mar 3, 2013)

Martin, you can print your own certificate from the HDID website.
Log into HDID, click on My Golf, click on My Handicap and select Certificate from the options.


----------



## Iaing (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh! And I'd imagine the starter'll be too busy having an apoplexy at a wumman  being in the group to bother too much about the certificates! :whoo:


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Martin, you can print your own certificate from the HDID website.
Log into HDID, click on My Golf, click on My Handicap and select Certificate from the options.
		
Click to expand...

You can only do it if your club allow you to have this option, ours don't


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 3, 2013)

Got one but didn't get confirmation from hcap sec. that it's active (it is).
Can show this on my phone if required (probably get banned for the phone though  )
Don't see it being a problem.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Got one but didn't get confirmation from hcap sec. that it's active (it is).
Can show this on my phone if required (probably get banned for the phone though  )
Don't see it being a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure it will be alright on the night . Last thing they want is any grown men crying on the first tee :rofl:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 4, 2013)

I've just been told our teetime is 09:30 and not 10:00 as I thought, looks like one of us will be off the 10th tee.


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			I've just been told our teetime is 09:30 and not 10:00 as I thought, looks like one of us will be off the 10th tee.
		
Click to expand...

Boo, no offence matey but I hope it aint us


----------



## DelB (Mar 4, 2013)

It ain't us. My e-mail confirmation clearly states that both our booked times are for the first tee.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 4, 2013)

That would make us off the 10th then :lol:


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Mar 5, 2013)

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## DelB (Mar 5, 2013)

What an absolutely fantastic day! Cold start, but barely a breath of wind and the sun shone throughout. 

Winner on the day was Valentino with a very impressive 36 points, second place went to Birchy with 35 points and third was FairwayDodger with 34 points and a gross 80!!!

Simon and Scott took loads of photos so hopefully they will be uploaded later this evening. 

Lunch was also hugely impressive and I can still barely move! 

Thanks to all who attended and there most definitely WILL be another Muirfield Forum Meet organised soon.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 5, 2013)

What can I say? An amazing day - the best course I've ever played and in absolutely glorious sunny conditions with no wind. Worth every penny. Just gutted I didn't break 80.... kicking myself over some of those three-putt greens!

Worth saying after all the talk about ladies at Muirfield that I was made to feel incredibly welcome. No issues whatsover and a few of the staff even went out of their way to chat to me and find out how I'd got on and if I'd enjoyed it.

Really enjoyed playing with Martin, Neil and Murray. (Nice win for me and Val.... 5&4 I think! ) And great meeting all the other blokes!

Thanks again to Derek for organising a truly superb day out!

:clap: :cheers: :thup:

Photos to follow.....


----------



## DelB (Mar 5, 2013)

Really glad you enjoyed the day, Karen. Must get a game some time, yes? Neill and Murray said that your game was a joy to watch.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 5, 2013)

DelB said:



			Really glad you enjoyed the day, Karen. Must get a game some time, yes? Neill and Murray said that your game was a joy to watch. 

Click to expand...

Can't stop smiling - what a great day! Definitely need to get a game, Derek - I'd like that.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 5, 2013)

I have to admit I was rather jealous today when I saw the weather. Still I can't do them all. 

Over a ton for one day I can't really justify sadly.


----------



## SimonS (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Del for the organisation including some stunning weather. Shame that I forgot to bring my game 

A few photo's


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2013)

What a cracking day! Thanks for organising it Del, it was superb and you made a great host. Cheers to Andy for doing the driving, much appreciated mate. The course was absolutely stunning and a great test with some of the most deadly bunkers i have ever seen!

The lunch after was also superb and and well worth making the effort after the round


----------



## DelB (Mar 5, 2013)

Great photos Scott. Thanks to you and Andy for making the journey up. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2013)

DelB said:



			Great photos Scott. Thanks to you and Andy for making the journey up. Glad you enjoyed it. 

Click to expand...

It was well worth it, superb organisation, course and day. Will take some beating as a day out for me! 

Great golfing area and somewhere i will definately be returning to.


----------



## DelB (Mar 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Great golfing area and somewhere i will definately be returning to.
		
Click to expand...

I fully intend to organise this again next year, so maybe we can extend it by a day and play another course or two the day before/after. :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 5, 2013)

Slightly off Topic but how was North Berwick Birchy?


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2013)

Couldn't have asked for it any better, thanks Del for organising and thanks Karen, Neil and Murray for the company and yes 5 and 4 was a nice win 

Delighted with 36 points today despite feeling I didn't play particularly great, I just made fewer mistakes.

I will definately do this again however lack of holidays may stop me this year but 2014 for sure.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 5, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			What can I say? An amazing day - the best course I've ever played and in absolutely glorious sunny conditions with no wind. Worth every penny. Just gutted I didn't break 80.... kicking myself over some of those three-putt greens!

Worth saying after all the talk about ladies at Muirfield that I was made to feel incredibly welcome. No issues whatsover and a few of the staff even went out of their way to chat to me and find out how I'd got on and if I'd enjoyed it.

Really enjoyed playing with Martin, Neil and Murray. (Nice win for me and Val.... 5&4 I think! ) And great meeting all the other blokes!

Thanks again to Derek for organising a truly superb day out!

:clap: :cheers: :thup:

Photos to follow.....
		
Click to expand...

is it better than the Ailsa?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 5, 2013)

bigslice said:



			is it better than the Ailsa?
		
Click to expand...

I have to say that it is although the Ailsa is brilliant too.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Slightly off Topic but how was North Berwick Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

Its a cracking track mate, the greens were rock hard and running super fast! All the holes i thought were very interesting and lots of quirky parts like the wall in places and the ridiculous split 16th green! Im betting the 18th has made a fool of plenty of people too. Ive got some pictures to put up too which will be in the pictures section shortly.

Greg played it superb and had 37/38 points and i scrambled to about 30 somehow


----------



## scratch (Mar 5, 2013)

I see you played off a selection of tees, do you get to choose or is it done based on handicap?

I'm playing there next week, hope we get the same weather as you guys got.


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2013)

scratch said:



			I see you played off a selection of tees, do you get to choose or is it done based on handicap?

I'm playing there next week, hope we get the same weather as you guys got.
		
Click to expand...

No, yellow on front, red on the back (or other way round). Karen played off the ladies tees


----------



## scratch (Mar 5, 2013)

Valentino said:



			No, yellow on front, red on the back (or other way round). Karen played off the ladies tees
		
Click to expand...


OK thanks, guess it's the type of place where you can't blag it and play off the back tees


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2013)

scratch said:



			OK thanks, guess it's the type of place where you can't blag it and play off the back tees  

Click to expand...

Those today were as far back as they got but there was some boxes back bit with no tee markers.

It was long enough from where we were


----------



## scratch (Mar 5, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Those today were as far back as they got but there was some boxes back bit with no tee markers.

It was long enough from where we were 

Click to expand...

cool....and the greens?


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2013)

Greens were great, fast but had a bit of sand. A day of rain and it will be as good as it gets. Green keepers have had sprinklers on already.


----------



## scratch (Mar 5, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Greens were great, fast but had a bit of sand. A day of rain and it will be as good as it gets. Green keepers have had sprinklers on already.
		
Click to expand...

cheers pal, thanks for the heads up...really whetted my appetite now


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2013)

scratch said:



			cheers pal, thanks for the heads up...really whetted my appetite now  

Click to expand...

Truly awesome golf experience. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## DelB (Mar 6, 2013)

Have sent an e-mail to Muirfield this morning thanking them for their hospitality yesterday and also enquiring as to when the bookings for next year's winter rates open. :thup:


----------



## DCB (Mar 6, 2013)

You had a cracking day for it Del. It really couldn't have been better at this time of year. I was looking across towards you at one point during the morning and was certainly feeling a bit jealous of you all


----------



## DelB (Mar 6, 2013)

Sign up for next year then, Dave. :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 6, 2013)

bigslice said:



			is it better than the Ailsa?
		
Click to expand...


The second best course in Ayrshire.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 6, 2013)

thecraw said:



			The second best course in Ayrshire.
		
Click to expand...



lol im working on someone to get me on 'the best' WG?


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 6, 2013)

Firstly , to Del, thanks for making this happen mate, everything was absolutely spot on.
Great to put faces to names from on here, and that you seemed happy to put up with us two southern interlopers .
Awesome to play at Muirfield, gives a real insight into what the pros will face in July - the greens particularly.
Have to say that the place itself was very welcoming, nothing like it's reputation.
Course - fantastic (and hard )
Weather  - couldn't have been better
Food - couldn't have eaten it twice, too much.

All in all, worth every penny and the 500 mile round trip.
Would do it again in a heartbeat.
And it goes without saying that the company was outstanding - cheers guys - and gal !!
(Well played FD, outstanding scoring that)

Quick word too for North Berwick, another great course.
How jammy are you lot up there?

Sorry for rambling, can you tell I had a good time ?


----------



## DelB (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed it Andy. Return visit next year then??


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks to Simon and Scott for the photos, some good 'uns there.
Stick up some of those from N.Berwick if you get time Scott, bet we got some crackers.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Thanks to Simon and Scott for the photos, some good 'uns there.
Stick up some of those from N.Berwick if you get time Scott, bet we got some crackers.
		
Click to expand...

Ive already had one failed attempt mate if you check the pictures section you will see :rofl:

Im just trying again now!


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 6, 2013)

DelB said:



			Glad you enjoyed it Andy. Return visit next year then?? 

Click to expand...

Oh I think so Del 

Think me and Birchy were making plans for next year driving back.
Could happily spend a few days up there (work, and of course, the boss-lady permitting ).
Thanks again :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Oh I think so Del 

Think me and Birchy were making plans for next year driving back.
Could happily spend a few days up there (work, and of course, the boss-lady permitting ).
Thanks again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Definately need to go back up that area, it was fantastic. Its like planet golf


----------



## DelB (Mar 6, 2013)

I can see a wee tour being planned for next year then. One course on the Sunday, another on the Monday and then Muirfield again on the Tuesday.................................... :thup:


----------



## SimonS (Mar 7, 2013)

DelB said:



			I can see a wee tour being planned for next year then. One course on the Sunday, another on the Monday and then Muirfield again on the Tuesday.................................... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sunday, Carnoustie.
Monday, The Old Course.
Tuesday, Muirfield.

Wednesday, we die! (Happy!)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 7, 2013)

SimonS said:



			Sunday, Carnoustie.
Monday, The Old Course.
Tuesday, Muirfield.

Wednesday, we die! (Happy!)
		
Click to expand...

And broke! :lol:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Valentino said:



			No, yellow on front, red on the back (or other way round). Karen played off the ladies tees
		
Click to expand...


So did you only have to shave one leg or did you go the whole hog? ... It was a cracking day to wear a skort


----------



## BrizoH71 (Mar 7, 2013)

Providing the handicap is down to an acceptable level, chalk me in for next year!


----------

